# 9 weeks puppy vomiting



## Neo (Apr 12, 2020)

Good morning! My Maltese name is Neo and I am new to this forum and a new dog owner as well. Neo came home 5 days ago, he was active, happy, pee and poo all over the house. We bought him new food and have him Nutri-Cal per pet shop advise. That night he vomited twice but continue to be himself for the day. The second night he vomited 4 times and began to loose his energy. Brought him to the vet and send him home with a deworming and probiotic. He has not touch any food but continues to drink water and pee. We have not stop the Nutri-Cal thinking that it would help but I am just about to think it is what is making him sick. He has not touch food in 2 days and his vomit is brown like Nutri-Cal and has little pieces. Doctor office is closed today because it is Sunday and Easter. I do not know what else to do.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I’m so sorry that he has been feeling so sick. At 9 weeks of age, he’s actually too young to be away from his Mom. I would get him to an Emergency Vet immediately, because his vomiting is extremely dangerous at his age. Please keep us posted.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Just checking back in on you guys. How’s your little one doing?


----------



## Neo (Apr 12, 2020)

Not better. Bringing him to the vet this morning again. Thanks for checking. I will keep you posted


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Praying the vet will be able to help little Neo. Looking forward to any news/update on the little guy. 🙏


----------



## Neo (Apr 12, 2020)

The vet is running bloodwork and he is on fluids right now. I will keep you posted!!! Thanks for the support


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I’m so glad you were able to get him to the Vet, and hopefully they can figure out what’s going on with his tummy. Lifting up prayers. 🙏🏼


----------



## Neo (Apr 12, 2020)

The vet is keeping him until tomorrow. Nothing came out as a concern, blood work, xrays, everything seems fine. It is apparently a virus. He will keep him on fluids and will take him to his house for the night to keep an eye on him. We will talk tomorrow


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

like summer girl said, 9 weeks is way too young for a toy breed to be away from the mother. And did I interpret correctly that you got him from a pet store? If so, have your puppy checked for parvovirus, giardia and coccidia. The vast majority of pet store puppies come home very sick with one or more of these because they are puppy mill dogs raised in horrible condition. I wish you the best with your puppy.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I’m hoping it is a virus and that he will be better very soon, but I’d highly recommend exploring the tests Maggie mentioned, just in case. “A virus” is far too vague. I bought our first Maltese from a pet store and later learned about puppy mills, backyard breeders etc. Trust me, you want to educate yourself about it... it’s not good. We loved our Bella so much. She was like a child to us, and my very best friend. As a puppy she had a couple of bouts of hypoglycemia, and that was very scary. She then appeared to be very healthy and all of a sudden, at only about 5.5 years of age, she died of an undiagnosed liver shunt. I won’t go in to it all here, but you can use the search engine on this site to learn more about it. I tell you this, in hopes that it will in some way help you. We aren’t judging your choice to get a dog at too young an age, though we are absolutely against mills and backyard breeding, but now that you have your pup, we are just trying to help you keep your little one healthy. Please keep us posted and we will be praying.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi, just checking to see how Neo is doing?


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## Neo (Apr 12, 2020)

Neo left he hospital on Friday but still is not himself. The doctor prepare a letter to send to the pet store where we bought him for a refund. He is not sure he is going to make it. At the end, the prognosis is guarded and it could be a virus or a congenital condition. We have been feeding him by a syringe each 3 hours and saturday and sunday he was in better spirits. Still no running or barking but he was exploring the garden and let the kids play with him. Yesterday the doctor made the recommendation to stop feeding him in the middle of the day to see if he want to eat by himself. He began to be lethargic and could not even walk and vomited again after a week of no vomiting. This morning the same thing happened. We immediately fed him and gave him Gatorade per vet recommendation and he began to walk again. It seems like he had hypoglycemia and we need to control his sugar levels with food. I do not know what else to think or do.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have any Nuttracal on hand??? Or perhaps Kero Syrup that you can purchase in the grocery store.That does help with his Sugar level. Sorry to hear that he still is not doing all that well and hope that with regular feedings he will continue to regain his strength. Glad to see that your Vet was going to prepare a letter to the Pet Shop where you got him and hope that you can get a full refund for Neo. Sounds to me as though this Pet Shop should refrain from selling Pets to people altogether. Please keep us posted and hope that little Neo feels better real soon.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear that Neo is still sick. I personally have hypoglycemia and it can be managed, if done so carefully. Remember there needs to be a balance of protein and carbs, so a Vet would need to guide you on how best to stabilize the blood sugar. I would highly suggest getting a second opinion from another respected Vet. A proper diagnosis is still needed. I would also specifically request bile acids and liver shunt testing. Where are you located (country and or state)? Perhaps one of our members will know a Vet in your area. I hope this information will be helpful. Keeping sweet Neo in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Neo (Apr 12, 2020)

Neo died on Wednesday. We are beyond sad and I could not believe this whole thing happened. We did everything we could to save him. He was in the vet office 2 days after we brought him home and then hospitalized 2 days after that. We follow protocol, feed him by mouth every 3 hrs, hydrate him but still, we could not saved him. 
Now, we are into try to get our money back from the pet store and they are asking for bloodwork, test results, etc. We live in FL and there is a Puppy Lemmon Law here but as sad as this is, I do not know if we could get our money back since there was not a final diagnose for him after bloodwork, bacterial exams and X-rays. 

Thanks for all your help and support . We are still crying for not having him around


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm truly heartbroken for you and little Neo :'( Please share your story far and wide about the dangers of buying a dog from a pet store. It should be against the law.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Neo said:


> Neo died on Wednesday. We are beyond sad and I could not believe this whole thing happened. We did everything we could to save him. He was in the vet office 2 days after we brought him home and then hospitalized 2 days after that. We follow protocol, feed him by mouth every 3 hrs, hydrate him but still, we could not saved him.
> Now, we are into try to get our money back from the pet store and they are asking for bloodwork, test results, etc. We live in FL and there is a Puppy Lemmon Law here but as sad as this is, I do not know if we could get our money back since there was not a final diagnose for him after bloodwork, bacterial exams and X-rays.
> 
> Thanks for all your help and support . We are still crying for not having him around


I am so very, very sorry for all of you.
Sweet little Neo, I pray he is at peace.


----------

